# Sold! 2011 Outback 210Rs 10Th Anniversary Ed. $18,000



## Andrea

Time to sell our 2011 Keystone Outback 210RS 10th Anniversary Edition Super-Lite travel trailer! Things I love about this trailer and why we bought it - comfy rear slide King size bed, bunk beds, full kitchen (even an oven), full bathroom (w/shower) and Outside Kitchen (see below). It also needed to be lightweight and small enough that I could manage it on my own. We also wanted it to be insulated to extended the camping season. This trailer has all of this and much much more (like extended warranty!)

The 10th Anniversary Edition has vaulted ceilings which adds 4" of interior height and upgraded furniture. It also has a molded fiberglass front cap for aerodynamics, durability, and LED hitch light.

The Outdoor Camp Kitchen has a 2 burner gas stove, cutting board, and hot and cold water. There are also exterior speakers, security lights, 110 volt outlet, and external tv mount! Oh, and a power awning!

Trailer weighs 4750 pounds with 2800 pound carrying capacity. It is 23'2" long. It is in mint condition and even has 2 years left on extended warranty thru Easy Care. It has been serviced by Curtis Trailers. I have all records, paper work and title. We are selling it with Weight Distribution Hitch and Sway Bar plus just about everything else you need to start camping today!!

Please refer to pictures and let me know if you have any questions or better yet want to come see it in person. It is parked at Waterhouse RV Storage on Walker Road. Some of the pictures are old - hoping to update pics and provide a video next weekend.








Craigslist ad - http://portland.craigslist.org/wsc/rvs/5438270409.html


----------

